# A quoi sert l'Apple TV ?



## rididitata (20 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour, j'hésite à acheter l'Apple Tv, mais enfaite, à quoi sert elle ? Qu'apporte en plus le Jailbreak, et est-ce d'autant plus utile pour un posseseur de PC, Mac, Iphone, iPad ? Et pourquoi ?
Beaucoup de question certes, mais je vous fais confiance la communauté de Macg pour me répondre  !

Merci d'avance ( beaucoup )


----------



## Lauange (21 Janvier 2013)

Hello, en fait ça sert à rien. Ça prend la poussière sous l'écran.


----------



## nifex (21 Janvier 2013)

Perso je trouve l'apple tv indispensable. Elle permet de jouer avec l'ipad ou l'iphone sur sa tv mais surtout je l'utilise pour regarder des vidéos sur youtube directement sur ma tv.

C'est également très pratique avec la recoie vidéo airplay qui permet d'avoir l'écran de son mac directement sur ca tv et le tout via le wifi (attention il faut avoir un mac récent pour ca...)


----------

